# Recommend a 3 season training clincher



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking to purchase a set or 2 of 25x700 training clinchers for use here in the Mt. Hood/Columbia Gorge area. Before doing so thought I'd inquire here, to those with more local/regional experience, about what the preferred, go to 3 season clincher tire for riding PNW chipsealed rural roads would be? 

For my purposes 3 season means riding in light/medium rain, frequent wet roads and a bit of pumice along with warmer weather- hopefully NO snow, ice or hoar frost. Looking for input on currently available choices only please. 

Far more concerned with durability and wet weather handling then speed/rolling resistance. Input? Suggestions? Cautions? Warnings? Deals...?

Thx


----------



## RydeBig (Sep 6, 2011)

wpod, I find the handling of continental gatorskins along with the durability & fairly flat resistance to be the best bang for the buck. 
I've been in the gorge area for the last 3 years of my 28 years in the NW & have been able to get 
5000 miles on a rear tire more than once.
I've been told they are heavy & unresponsive, I've not found that to be true for me. The lack of flats & durability are what I value & can usually find the tires for mid $40.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

the conti four season is pretty durable as well
Continental Bicycle -Grand Prix 4-Season
I ride the GP 4000's for a little more performance and they have done really well. I ride on the wet side so can't predict goat head resistance
Riding them in the mid 90's would help on the chipseal


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I like Conti tires. The Grand Prix 4 Seasons are pretty tough. I use them on gravel roads. That said, most of my bikes use GP 4000S tires. They are tough and relatively puncture resistant.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm really falling for the Specialized Roubaix tires. Great for summer and winter riding.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

waldo425 said:


> I'm really falling for the Specialized Roubaix tires. Great for summer and winter riding.




I would second that one, too. I have also found the lower end Specialized Turbo Elite tires to handle well in the wet and stand up to some nasty stuff.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

pdainsworth said:


> I would second that one, too. I have also found the lower end Specialized Turbo Elite tires to handle well in the wet and stand up to some nasty stuff.


The Turbo tires are great too. 

I just got some Roubaix tubeless tires and will be setting that up soon. Looking forward to how that goes for me. I have thousand of miles to log this winter and I would enjoy having less flats.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

acenueavers said:


> Normally because of put on genuinely comfortable ugg boots on sale, it could generate together with written agreement a person's leg muscles, still wouldn't normally show up finished. Result in it was actually difficult be dressed in stiletto heel shoes, except for pertaining to UGG glaciers overshoes. At the same time, rounding about any digits really need to grasp power, moncler which sometimes physical exercise forward leg muscles plus leg. UGG snowfall shoes or boots are now more or less to the point where seven outside of ten is without a doubt donning. Movie popular megastars in a great many a long time ago found spread out carrying UGG , and because the change for the better associated with clients' existence typical, seven people from funs to click on any music artist to put on Uggs. The fashion can be produce an everlasting level of popularity.
> 
> That Ugg boot should a way device at any mag development catalog have not smaller their very own recognition. Its direction significance evaporated issue however comfort, warmness plus functionality comes with converted him or her to the necessity of nearly all while they won't be in fashion. They really are amongst the most sensible and cozy the winter months solutions and they are distressed every day by way of the sexes mainly because ie favorites.ugg outlet online can be found by using greatly variable components and also price levels. The top from the size, they can be well priced to coat the premium equipment. Along at the other side belonging to the climb, there're all together manufactured by using a suited asking price.
> 
> ...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I have been happy with my Conti GP4season 25mm as a general training tire for gravel, wet spring and autumn riding. They seem sure footed all right, and the side walls take abuse. Downside is that they are quite noisy.
I've decided to try the Schwalbe Ultemo DD next. Looks very much like a tire for the same purposes as the GP4season.

I don't buy "training tires", btw. I think they ride horribly.


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

kbwh said:


> I have been happy with my Conti GP4season 25mm as a general training tire for gravel, wet spring and autumn riding. They seem sure footed all right, and the side walls take abuse. Downside is that they are quite noisy.
> I've decided to try the Schwalbe Ultemo DD next. Looks very much like a tire for the same purposes as the GP4season.
> 
> I don't buy "training tires", btw. I think they ride horribly.


I second the Ultremo DD choice. Contis 4-season are good too but I find Ultremo DD giving more feedback and being more supple (they also look better :blush2. Absolutely great on wet surfaces but I cannot comment on their durability yet. NOTE: Ultremo DD 23mm is more like 21mm and 25mm is more like 23mm but this works for me and maybe Schwalbe has a reason for making them so. I had been using Michelin Krylions 25 and Contis GP 4-Season 25 for winter riding in Seattle area and now am using Ultremo DD 25 and am super happy with them.
While using 4-seasons or Ultremo DDs for 3 season is more then acceptable for puncture and durability concerned rider I would not ride 3-seasons on Gatorskins - they are super dura but are anchors too.


----------



## ShaneDoe (Dec 27, 2012)

Haahaha QFT


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

I use 23x700c Vittoria Zaffiro Pros as my four season clinchers. I ride mainly the back roads in the Gorge, including some dirt/gravel roads. Now, there's cinders from snowplows on all the roads so you don't have to go far to find crappy conditions.
I know you mentioned 25x700c, but 25's won't fit with my fenders(which you need for three of the four seasons), maybe they make them, I don't know. Lots of the tires mentioned in this thread are great tires, but I can buy nearly three Zaffiro Pros for any one of them. Hardly ever have a flat, the last one was on a dirt road on tires I was trying to squeeze another few rides out of them when I should have been using new skins. I usually take the front tire, put it on the back and put a new tire up front.

View attachment 272662


Probably headed out for a ride tomorrow, kind of cold, but no snow on the roads.


----------



## CO500 (Feb 7, 2013)

For me in Bend, the gator skins always blow out on the sidewalls before the tread is gone. Switched to the G4000 and they seem to be working well.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

anything made by Schwalbe...Durano's will do you quite well. I've had a pair each of the past two years and not a single flat..the prices are increasing on them unfortunately.


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

bahueh said:


> anything made by Schwalbe...Durano's will do you quite well. I've had a pair each of the past two years and not a single flat..the prices are increasing on them unfortunately.


I've had good comments on Duranos as well (including from the guys who used to be on Gatorskins) - the comments were primarily about the feel rather than durability but Internet reviews indicate good durability and puncture res. too. Pricing is lower than Gatorskins. I still would not use them for standard off season training - not as supple as easily rolling as Ultremo DDs - but for commuting or mount it, don't care about the feel, and just pedal, pedal, pedal in all sort of crap they are great.
Here is a quote from one of the riders who recently tested them:

"The Durano's in the 25 width worked well on the icy and cold roads today. The front and rear measure 24.2 and 24.4 on my 2011 Ksyrium SL wheels. The front was pumped to 80 psi and the back to 82, but i don't think they stretch with pressure that much. I ran them at low pressure since i know from my past Durano that they ride stiffly with those thick side walls. Schwalbe must measure their tire width on a wider rim. The Ksyriums use your standard 20mm rim width, measured on the outside. Mine may be a little worn since they measure 19.5mm 

Of course, i was being careful in the cold fog and some ice; but the Duranos felt confidence inspiring. They roll well, but not with the plush feel that you get from the ZXs and they are so much lighter than the 4-Seasons. They accelerate easily. 
"
BTW, by saying "they are so much lighter than the 4-Seasons" I think the rider meant the "feel" rather than the actual weight as the weights are as follows:

4-season 25mm - 240 grams
gatorskin folding 25mm - 250 grams
durano folding 25mm - 255 grams


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2013)

These are all pretty great choices. I'll add the Vittoria Open Pave to the mix. It has great grip in all conditions, a fantastic tubular like casing, and truly excellent durability.


----------

